# Baseball 2022



## leggo PE (Apr 8, 2022)

After the complete load of crap that was the league-enforced 99-day lockout, and before baseball is totally run into the ground by Commisioner Manfred (whose only priority seems to be to be making the generally old white male team owners richer, rather than try to garner interest and market the sport so that it is appealing to the public), we finally have baseball again!

As much distaste as I have for the MLB itself, I am a diehard Giants fan and am relieved to have the sport back!

I’m very intrigued to see how this year goes, overall! Really, I would just like to see anyone but the Dodgers win the World Series.

Go Giants!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2022)

I've been to exactly 5 MLB games in my lifetime. 3 (once were free tickets as kid from school, and two times while on work trip) white sox, 1 (my sister got tickets from her boss's season ticket seats literally a few rows back from home plate) cubs, 1 cardinals


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 8, 2022)

I did all my orientation stuff for the year, but I'm still on the fence about going back to the Reds. Used to be there were yellow shirts (up at the gates and stands dealing with drunken idiots) and there were red shirts (down in the tunnel or on the field...basically anywhere players/owners/VIP's may be). I always looked as red shirts being a couple notches higher just cause of who we were dealing with. This year they say they're lumping everyone together as gray shirts. Sorry, I didn't apply to be a drunken idiot babysitter. I mean, previous years, if a red shirt screwed up then they would get demoted to the yellow shirts. First home game isn't until Tuesday so we'll see.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 8, 2022)

Your stories are always so cool, @jeb6294! I hope they stick you in the good spots!


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 8, 2022)

Go Dodgers! Let's make use of the 1st baseman we stole from the Braves, heh heh.


----------



## djl PE (Apr 8, 2022)

good win yesterday for your reds @jeb6294 
They lit fried up! with 50mph exit velo bloops  but hits nonetheless


----------



## djl PE (Apr 8, 2022)

DLD PE said:


> Go Dodgers! Let's make use of the 1st baseman we stole from the Braves, heh heh.


Im happy with matt olson


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 8, 2022)

djl PE said:


> Im happy with matt olson


I’m sad for the A’s.


----------



## Violator (Apr 8, 2022)

Yawn, I mean baseball.


----------



## djl PE (Apr 12, 2022)

I know there aren't any other NL East folks in here, so it probably doesn't hit as hard but did anybody else's day get 100 times better when they heard about Alec Bohm saying "I f-ing hate this place" talking about Philly??? Ahhhhhh I love it. 5 games in and the marlins and phillies have both had minor implosions.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 12, 2022)

Aren’t the Phillies fans also the people who cheered their team for their 10,000th loss?


----------



## djl PE (Apr 13, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Aren’t the Phillies fans also the people who cheered their team for their 10,000th loss?


Lol I didn't know about this but it sounds right


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 13, 2022)

djl PE said:


> Lol I didn't know about this but it sounds right


Yep, they did! Hahahaha! It was in the 2000’s and they were the first team (I think of any sport) to reach 10,000 losses.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 13, 2022)

All I can say is that blackouts suck.

That's all.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 13, 2022)

Power blackouts or service blackouts?

Who’re you trying to watch, @kevo_55?


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 13, 2022)

No, just the blackouts for MLB.

I have a MLB.tv subscription for this season (it was free) and every Twins game is a blackout for me.

It looks like I'm going to have to get a VPN.

Either that or I'm going to be a Yankees fan.


----------



## djl PE (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm thankful for whatever deal the braves have with bally sports. Hadn't even heard of bally until last year but access is super easy and they carry almost every game- only excluding espn games and playoffs


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 14, 2022)

Well, so far so good, but it's only been two games.

Showed up for (our) Opening Day and I was back at the visitor's clubhouse. That in itself was a change because, even when everything was getting back to normal last year, they still had the clubhouses curtained off so we unclean couldn't get too close to players. A little birdie told me that they're still going to keep everyone doing their same red shirt/yellow shirt duties and that the whole gray shirt thing is just to make it easier to shift people around if they're short staffed. Game yesterday I was at the Diamond Club so maybe that's the case.

Opening Day was fun. Cleveland, so I didn't know who any of their guys were. Coach Taylor and Joe Burrow were doing the first pitch so got to see them down in the tunnel. Couple other Bengals were there with them. 1) Joe Burrow is taller than I thought he'd be. 2) He looks like he's about 14 years old.

Game yesterday the Governor showed up. Just said "Hi" to him because, like my mom taught me, if you can't say anything nice.... Even better than that, I also got to talk with Joey Votto's mom for a bit. Players' families are allowed to come down to the Diamond Club to eat and then they asked if I would get her to her seat after. Did her a solid and was able to get her a seat out in the Diamond seats instead so she was front row behind where the players are when they're on deck.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2022)

Good grief, shenanigans already:


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 28, 2022)

May 3rd can't come soon enough!


----------



## DLD PE (May 6, 2022)

These games are on too late for me to finish watching them, but....GO DODGERS!


----------



## leggo PE (May 6, 2022)

The Giants are in a slump.


----------



## djl PE (May 6, 2022)

If you get discouraged and want to set yourself up for greater disappointment, look at your seemingly lousy team and think of the 2019 nats or 2021 braves and remember, your team could win the world series! (though it probably won't happen) 
I'm telling myself this as the braves are... finding themselves?


----------



## jeb6294 (May 6, 2022)

Amateurs....


----------



## jeb6294 (May 8, 2022)

Holy shit…I just made $80 in tips tonight!

I was at Diamond Club parking for the 2nd game of our double header. Aside from VIP’s, there are 18 parking spots in the parking garage at the DC entrance for owners/families. When one of the owners shows up, I’d have to move a cone. First dude gave me $20. Of course, I think his car cost more than my first house. On her way out I was chatting with one of the owners wives and she gave me $40.

Last one were ordinary people. They were driving in circles looking for a handicap spot…and they actually needed one…and they were very nice about it. We very rarely have to use all the spots so I told them to head towards the one end and I’d hook them up. I moved on to give directions to some guy in a truck and somebody came up behind me and stuck something in my hand. One of them gave me $20.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 8, 2022)

Oh, and 2nd game yesterday was Star Wars Day.


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2022)

@jeb6294 I’ve said it before, thought it many times, and will say it again! I love your Reds stories!


----------



## DLD PE (May 10, 2022)

My Reds story:

I was working for Lexmark in Lexington, KY as an intern in 1995. A few of us drove to Cincinnati for a game (May 6th) and it was pretty wild. This was back when Deion Sanders was playing for the Reds. Mets were up 11-4 in the middle of the 8th, including an inside-the-park home run in the 5th inning that had the crowd booing. Reds came back and won with a walk-off homer in the 9th.









New York Mets vs Cincinnati Reds Box Score: May 6, 1995 | Baseball-Reference.com


Cincinnati Reds beat New York Mets (13-11). May 6, 1995, Attendance: 21220, Time of Game: 3:18. Visit Baseball-Reference.com for the complete box score, play-by-play, and win probability




www.baseball-reference.com


----------



## jeb6294 (May 10, 2022)

It was pretty cool. I FaceTimed the 10yo at home to check in just as Kylo Ren was coming out of the room they were using. Told him someone wanted to say hi and flipped the phone around. He flipped out when he did the lightsaber thing.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 22, 2022)

Was at the visitor's clubhouse the other day and I was about to stop some rando in the tunnel who looked a lot like a homeless dude. Once he got closer, I realized it was Madison Bumgarner. As angry as he is on the field, he was a pretty nice guy off the field.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 22, 2022)

Ahhh, good old MadBum!


----------

